# Elon Musk vs Netflix:"Inguardabile".



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

Elon Musk, dopo aver comprato Twitter, si scaglia contro Netflix. il miliardario definisce così la piattaforma di streaming:"The woke mind virus is making Netflix unwatchable". Musk si riferisce alla cancel culture portata avanti da Netflix ed alle derive persecutorie del politicamente corretto a tutti i costi.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Elon Musk, dopo aver comprato Twitter, si scaglia contro Netflix. il miliardario definisce così la piattaforma di streaming:"The woke mind virus is making Netflix unwatchable". Musk si riferisce alla cancel culture portata avanti da Netflix ed alle derive persecutorie del politicamente corretto a tutti i costi.



Grande Elon. Salvaci anche da quest'altra porcheria.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Elon Musk, dopo aver comprato Twitter, si scaglia contro Netflix. il miliardario definisce così la piattaforma di streaming:"The woke mind virus is making Netflix unwatchable". Musk si riferisce alla cancel culture portata avanti da Netflix ed alle derive persecutorie del politicamente corretto a tutti i costi.



Godo durissimo!


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

È il mio nuovo idolo. Vediamo se si scaglia pure contro sta guerra inutile.
Comunque è un grandissimo


----------



## Marilson (25 Aprile 2022)

ora ci divertiamo 

E' solo l'inizio


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ora ci divertiamo
> 
> E' solo l'inizio


Sto godendo, non lo tengo nei pantaloni


----------



## 7vinte (25 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È il mio nuovo idolo. Vediamo se si scaglia pure contro sta guerra inutile.
> Comunque è un grandissimo


In realtà è stato durissimo con Putin, lo ha anche invitato a una lotta corpo a corpo e ha detto che non possiamo permettere che conquisti l'Ucraina


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Elon Musk, dopo aver comprato Twitter, si scaglia contro Netflix. il miliardario definisce così la piattaforma di streaming:"The woke mind virus is making Netflix unwatchable". Musk si riferisce alla cancel culture portata avanti da Netflix ed alle derive persecutorie del politicamente corretto a tutti i costi.


Adesso si compra anche Netflix  Grande Elon, è il mio idolo da 10 anni e fortunatamente ho qualche azione Tesla.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In realtà è stato durissimo con Putin, lo ha anche invitato a una lotta corpo a corpo e ha detto che non possiamo permettere che conquisti l'Ucraina


Si questo lo so. Voglio vedere col passare del tempo cosa penserà. D’altronde se sei l’uomo più ricco del mondo, avrai interessi ovunque e non ho dubbio che abbia interessi in Ucraina.
Comunque, mi basta che si scagli contro il mondo marcio di sinistra, contro la cancel culture, woke e schifezze simili.


----------



## Marilson (25 Aprile 2022)

Cmq Elon Musk, si puo' odiarlo (e io tendenzialmente sono tra questi ma perche' anti americano a prescindere) o meno, ma e' probabilmente l'unico che sta da solo portando il mondo nel futuro. Retrospettivaemente, quello che ha fatto ha dell'incredibile:

1) Ha reso il trasporto elettrico automotive praticamente accessibile a tutti, con prodotti di qualita' assoluta e con elevata scalabilita'. Molto presto tireranno fuori batterie ultra efficienti e traineranno il mondo intero verso l'elettrificazione totale

2) Ha praticamente salvato la Nasa, che dopo aver pensionato lo Shuttle era rimasta costretta a chiedere passaggi ai Russi. Non solo ha tirato fuori un sistema affidabile (non senza problemi di gioventu) per mandare gente nello spazio (tra cui a brevissimo la nostra Cristoforetti) ma svolgera' anche un ruolo essenziale per il ritorno sulla luna. Space X infatti costruira' il nuovo lunar lander

3) Internet accessibile a tutti con star link: i mini satelliti porteranno presto internet veloce in ogni angolo del globo

4) Il progetto boring loop. Per ora attivo solo a Las Vegas, sostanzialmente apripista alla risoluzione finale del problema cronico del traffico nelle principali metropoli urbane nel mondo. Rampa di lancio al progetto hyper loop. Andate a dare un'occhiata di che si tratta

5) Ricerca nelle neuro scienze. Il progetto neuralink che ha gia visto con successo l'impianto di microchip per il bypass di lesioni spinali in modelli animali. Un passo avanti nella risoluzione di patologie come SLA, sclerosi e lesioni del midollo da incidenti (tetra/paraplegia)


Il confronto con un Bezos, che non ha saputo fare altro che accumulare denaro senza saperlo spendere, e' pietoso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Elon Musk, dopo aver comprato Twitter, si scaglia contro Netflix. il miliardario definisce così la piattaforma di streaming:"The woke mind virus is making Netflix unwatchable". Musk si riferisce alla cancel culture portata avanti da Netflix ed alle derive persecutorie del politicamente corretto a tutti i costi.


Grandissimo Elon! Comprati anche sto monnezzaio!


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Cmq Elon Musk, si puo' odiarlo (e io tendenzialmente sono tra questi ma perche' anti americano a prescindere) o meno, ma e' probabilmente l'unico che sta da solo portando il mondo nel futuro. Retrospettivaemente, quello che ha fatto ha dell'incredibile:
> 
> 1) Ha reso il trasporto elettrico automotive praticamente accessibile a tutti, con prodotti di qualita' assoluta e con elevata scalabilita'. Molto presto tireranno fuori batterie ultra efficienti e traineranno il mondo intero verso l'elettrificazione totale
> 
> ...


Aggiungo che ha anche creato PayPal, sistema che ha rivoluzionato i pagamenti online e che ha reso possibile il trionfo dell'e-commerce.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Cmq Elon Musk, si puo' odiarlo (e io tendenzialmente sono tra questi ma perche' anti americano a prescindere) o meno, ma e' probabilmente l'unico che sta da solo portando il mondo nel futuro. Retrospettivaemente, quello che ha fatto ha dell'incredibile:
> 
> 1) Ha reso il trasporto elettrico automotive praticamente accessibile a tutti, con prodotti di qualita' assoluta e con elevata scalabilita'. Molto presto tireranno fuori batterie ultra efficienti e traineranno il mondo intero verso l'elettrificazione totale
> 
> ...


Musk è illuminato, un genio assoluto. Il top dei nostri tempi.


----------



## Kayl (25 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Cmq Elon Musk, si puo' odiarlo (e io tendenzialmente sono tra questi ma perche' anti americano a prescindere) o meno, ma e' probabilmente l'unico che sta da solo portando il mondo nel futuro. Retrospettivaemente, quello che ha fatto ha dell'incredibile:
> 
> 1) Ha reso il trasporto elettrico automotive praticamente accessibile a tutti, con prodotti di qualita' assoluta e con elevata scalabilita'. Molto presto tireranno fuori batterie ultra efficienti e traineranno il mondo intero verso l'elettrificazione totale
> 
> ...


Per riassumere: è Tony Stark.


----------



## Marilson (25 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Musk è illuminato, un genio assoluto. Il top dei nostri tempi.



verissimo, me lo sono pure scordato. Ed era un ragazzino quando lo ha fatto.

Inoltre nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che dietro Satoshi Nakamoto, lo pseudonimo del creatore del Bitcoin, si nasconda lui.


----------



## Marilson (26 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Adesso si compra anche Netflix  Grande Elon, è il mio idolo da 10 anni e fortunatamente ho qualche azione Tesla.



il sogno e' se compra Netflix per cancellarne l'intera raccolta. Un po' come quando per scherzo aveva twittato che voleva comprare Fortnite per cancellarlo


----------



## Marilson (26 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che ha anche creato PayPal, sistema che ha rivoluzionato i pagamenti online e che ha reso possibile il trionfo dell'e-commerce.



Ho quotato il messaggio sbagliato prima, intendevo questo quando parlavo di paypal.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È il mio nuovo idolo. Vediamo se si scaglia pure contro sta guerra inutile.
> Comunque è un grandissimo


Non sei molto informato su questo mi sa


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Cmq Elon Musk, si puo' odiarlo (e io tendenzialmente sono tra questi ma perche' anti americano a prescindere) o meno, ma e' probabilmente l'unico che sta da solo portando il mondo nel futuro. Retrospettivaemente, quello che ha fatto ha dell'incredibile:
> 
> 1) Ha reso il trasporto elettrico automotive praticamente accessibile a tutti, con prodotti di qualita' assoluta e con elevata scalabilita'. Molto presto tireranno fuori batterie ultra efficienti e traineranno il mondo intero verso l'elettrificazione totale
> 
> ...


aggiungo che è anche un grande sostenitore dell'Intelligenza Artificiale in "Open Platform", per questo ha fondato Open AI. Oggi sembra un non problema ma Musk sostiene che l' AI molto presto farà tutto meglio degli uomini. Saremo come piccioni davanti a un essere umano per dire. E questo si ricollega anche a Neuralink, che oltre ad essere stata fondati per scopi medici, ha anche l'obiettivo di "accelerare" l'intelligenza umana per competere con l'AI. ne fa una questione di sopravvivenza, quanto la conquista di Marte


----------



## livestrong (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Elon Musk, dopo aver comprato Twitter, si scaglia contro Netflix. il miliardario definisce così la piattaforma di streaming:"The woke mind virus is making Netflix unwatchable". Musk si riferisce alla cancel culture portata avanti da Netflix ed alle derive persecutorie del politicamente corretto a tutti i costi.


Questo qui ha chiamato il figlio X Æ A-12, poi hanno pure il coraggio di negare l'esistenza dei rettiliani @Tifo'o


----------



## Marilson (26 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> aggiungo che è anche un grande sostenitore dell'Intelligenza Artificiale in "Open Platform", per questo ha fondato Open AI. Oggi sembra un non problema ma Musk sostiene che l' AI molto presto farà tutto meglio degli uomini. Saremo come piccioni davanti a un essere umano per dire. E questo si ricollega anche a Neuralink, che oltre ad essere stata fondati per scopi medici, ha anche l'obiettivo di "accelerare" l'intelligenza umana per competere con l'AI. ne fa una questione di sopravvivenza, quanto la conquista di Marte



questo e' un tema da affrontare con serieta' e trasparenza, senza scadere nel ridicolo (il microchip sottopelleh che ci controllahh). Il tuo commento e' molto, molto saggio.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non sei molto informato su questo mi sa


Leggi il messaggio dopo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> questo e' un tema da affrontare con serieta' e trasparenza, senza scadere nel ridicolo (il microchip sottopelleh che ci controllahh). Il tuo commento e' molto, molto saggio.


è un tema importante sì e non ci vuole un genio a capirlo: la capacità computazionale di una AI raddopia ogni 4-5 mesi, sorpassando quindi la legge di Moore che si applica alla tecnologia/Chip. Il cervello umano ha la stessa capacità computazione da 200 mila anni. Non ci vuole tanto a capire che è solo una questione di quando (secondo Musk molto presto) e non di se.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Aprile 2022)

-


Elon è l’unico che pensa fuori dagli schemi, vediamo come rivoluzionerà Twitter e i social network in genere.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

fategli scoprire i nostri mass media...magari compra pure questi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È il mio nuovo idolo. Vediamo se si scaglia pure contro sta guerra inutile.
> Comunque è un grandissimo


Non vorrei dire ma Musk ha messo a disposizione degli Ucraini il suo sistema satellitare Starlink e sta progettando un sistema di difesa aereo di nuova tecnologia da inviare all'Ucraina. Oltre che aver più volte insultato Putin via social ecc.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Elon Musk, dopo aver comprato Twitter, si scaglia contro Netflix. il miliardario definisce così la piattaforma di streaming:"The woke mind virus is making Netflix unwatchable". Musk si riferisce alla cancel culture portata avanti da Netflix ed alle derive persecutorie del politicamente corretto a tutti i costi.


Magari acquistasse anche Netflix così da spazzare via tutta la spazzatura che stanno producendo.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire ma Musk ha messo a disposizione degli Ucraini il suo sistema satellitare Starlink e sta progettando un sistema di difesa aereo di nuova tecnologia da inviare all'Ucraina. Oltre che aver più volte insultato Putin via social ecc.


Occhio che vanno in cortocircuito. Gli USA si stanno svenando per sostenere Starlink, sistema realizzato da un tizio che vuole fare a botte col micro-zar malaticcio. Mah


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire ma Musk ha messo a disposizione degli Ucraini il suo sistema satellitare Starlink e sta progettando un sistema di difesa aereo di nuova tecnologia da inviare all'Ucraina. Oltre che aver più volte insultato Putin via social ecc.


Ho già risposto


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Elon Musk, dopo aver comprato Twitter, si scaglia contro Netflix. il miliardario definisce così la piattaforma di streaming:"The woke mind virus is making Netflix unwatchable". Musk si riferisce alla cancel culture portata avanti da Netflix ed alle derive persecutorie del politicamente corretto a tutti i costi.


Bravo! Venisse pure qui in Italia e si acquistasse la Rai e Mediaset, così altra spazzatura in meno  .


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Elon Musk, dopo aver comprato Twitter, si scaglia contro Netflix. il miliardario definisce così la piattaforma di streaming:"The woke mind virus is making Netflix unwatchable". Musk si riferisce alla cancel culture portata avanti da Netflix ed alle derive persecutorie del politicamente corretto a tutti i costi.


Ne parlavamo nel post relativo al crollo abbonamenti di Netflix, detto da Elon Musk certamente ha un altro peso ma è evidente come il paradigma si sia completamente rovesciato, si creano contenuti non con lo scopo di fare un bel prodotto ma di veicolare all'infinito certi messaggi e ovviamente il risultato è una bella m*rda.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> questo e' un tema da affrontare con serieta' e trasparenza, senza scadere nel ridicolo (il microchip sottopelleh che ci controllahh). Il tuo commento e' molto, molto saggio.


Prendo spunto da questo post e dal tuo precedente che faccio fatica a citare, per rivolgermi a tutti.
Ma con aziende private in grado di fare tutto questo e con altri colossi che invece pensano solo a far soldi, vi rendete conto quanto sia difficile per i governi nazionali non essere travolti?
Il problema multinazionali è sempre esistito, ma diventa difficile prendersela coi nanetti della politica per non saper guidare queste cose.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Elon Musk, dopo aver comprato Twitter, si scaglia contro Netflix. il miliardario definisce così la piattaforma di streaming:"The woke mind virus is making Netflix unwatchable". Musk si riferisce alla cancel culture portata avanti da Netflix ed alle derive persecutorie del politicamente corretto a tutti i costi.


N.1 Elon Musk. Lo stimavo già prima... adesso ancor di più.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Aprile 2022)

Compra e salva tutto Elon, possibilmente anche il Milan


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Elon Musk va bene simpatico lungimirante visionario ecc ecc

Pero' non diamo troppo potere nemmeno a lui va.

Che poi finisce sempre alla stessa maniera...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Ottobre 2022)

Tiro su il topic solo per segnalare che Netflix è riuscita a infilare roba woke pure in "Barbari", serie tv tedesca sulla disfatta di Teutoburgo dell'esercito romano.

La prima stagione non era male, ma nella seconda hanno fatto diventare il fratello di arminio gay che ha una tresca con un capo delle tribù barbare della Germania. 

Per dio che nervi. Non si salva più niente.


----------



## malos (24 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Elon Musk, dopo aver comprato Twitter, si scaglia contro Netflix. il miliardario definisce così la piattaforma di streaming:"The woke mind virus is making Netflix unwatchable". Musk si riferisce alla cancel culture portata avanti da Netflix ed alle derive persecutorie del politicamente corretto a tutti i costi.


Un grande. Troverà una testa di cavallo sul letto.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tiro su il topic solo per segnalare che Netflix è riuscita a infilare roba woke pure in "Barbari", serie tv tedesca sulla disfatta di Teutoburgo dell'esercito romano.
> 
> La prima stagione non era male, ma nella seconda hanno fatto diventare il fratello di arminio gay che ha una tresca con un capo delle tribù barbare della Germania.
> 
> Per dio che nervi. Non si salva più niente.


Mettiti l'anima in pace e seguiti le serie fino agli anni 2000 ed indietro. Anche la roba più trash, al giorno d'oggi, sarebbe un capolavoro.

Comunque, rimanendo in topic, sto Muschio parla parla, ma nei fatti non sta facendo nulla, eccetto le macchine futuristiche i cui vetri dei finestrini falliscono le prove anti-rottura. Tutto fumo, al momento. Per non parlare della figuraccia dei satelliti starlink, distrutti dalla "tempesta solare" ahahhahah.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Elon Musk, dopo aver comprato Twitter, si scaglia contro Netflix. il miliardario definisce così la piattaforma di streaming:"The woke mind virus is making Netflix unwatchable". Musk si riferisce alla cancel culture portata avanti da Netflix ed alle derive persecutorie del politicamente corretto a tutti i costi.



Netflix fa schifo, i film sono osceni, le serie tv buone si contano sulle dita di una mano (Squid Game, The Witcher, Stranger Things, La Casa di Carta che però non ho mai guardato).
Per una piattaforma che si occupa principalmente di quello mi pare un po' poco, facendo una media sono un paio di serie buone all'anno.
Considerando la combo spedizioni + playlist di musica + serie tv e film + Champions League, Amazon mi pare su un altro livello.
E questo senza considerare le derive lesbotransinclusive di Netflix (che comunque sembrano esserci pure nel recente LOTR di Amazon).


----------



## Swaitak (24 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tiro su il topic solo per segnalare che Netflix è riuscita a infilare roba woke pure in "Barbari", serie tv tedesca sulla disfatta di Teutoburgo dell'esercito romano.
> 
> La prima stagione non era male, ma nella seconda hanno fatto diventare il fratello di arminio gay che ha una tresca con un capo delle tribù barbare della Germania.
> 
> Per dio che nervi. Non si salva più niente.


raggiungeremo il culmine quando registraranno la nuova stagione di Rocco Late night ,dove Rocco prende zucchine da 25 cm


----------



## Davidoff (24 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Netflix fa schifo, i film sono osceni, le serie tv buone si contano sulle dita di una mano (Squid Game, The Witcher, Stranger Things, La Casa di Carta che però non ho mai guardato).
> Per una piattaforma che si occupa principalmente di quello mi pare un po' poco, facendo una media sono un paio di serie buone all'anno.
> Considerando la combo spedizioni + playlist di musica + serie tv e film + Champions League, Amazon mi pare su un altro livello.
> E questo senza considerare le derive lesbotransinclusive di Netflix (che comunque sembrano esserci pure nel recente LOTR di Amazon).


Stranger Things si salva grazie all'atmosfera anni '80, punta sull'effetto nostalgia verso gli anni d'oro dell'occidente. Tra le serie migliori di adesso molte sono coreane.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Ottobre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Stranger Things si salva grazie all'atmosfera anni '80, punta sull'effetto nostalgia verso gli anni d'oro dell'occidente. Tra le serie migliori di adesso molte sono coreane.



Nelle serie coreane niente roba woke guarda caso.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Ottobre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Stranger Things si salva grazie all'atmosfera anni '80, punta sull'effetto nostalgia verso gli anni d'oro dell'occidente. Tra le serie migliori di adesso molte sono coreane.



Per quello che offre Amazon lo reputo di un altro livello.
Jack Ryan molto ben fatta ed adrenalinica, The Boys fantastica, devo ancora guardare Inverso e Gli Anelli del Potere ma credo si riveleranno delle buone produzioni, come minimo.
Diciamo che proprio come concezione di servizio a 360° quello che offre Amazon vale più di Disney+, Infinity e Netflix messi insieme, che invece le vedo come piattaforme un po' fini a sé stesse.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Elon Musk, dopo aver comprato Twitter, si scaglia contro Netflix. il miliardario definisce così la piattaforma di streaming:"The woke mind virus is making Netflix unwatchable". Musk si riferisce alla cancel culture portata avanti da Netflix ed alle derive persecutorie del politicamente corretto a tutti i costi.



Ma quale Elon Musk, il vero mecenate illuminato è zio Bill, quello che qui dentro viene difeso a spada tratta.


----------



## numero 3 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Magari acquistasse anche Netflix così da spazzare via tutta la spazzatura che stanno producendo.



Chiedo seriamente perché non sono a conoscenza..Ma perché si schiera contro Netflix?
Per le serie TV forzatamente politically correct?


----------



## kekkopot (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ne approfitto del topic per dire anche che Netflix sta cercando un modo per evitare la condivisione degli abbonamenti (con gli account da 4 utenti) tra chi non vive nello stesso domicilio: ottima mossa per trattenere i clienti  E' la volta buona che falliscono


----------

